# Café Zee. Ealing Broadway



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Our go-to coffee stop in Ealing. They do a good blend and an ever-changing SO on offer if you want espresso or lung black. They roast on site and their blend can be bought to take home in 250 or half key bags. Perfect for when you run out! Hot choc, good teas (I presume) and really nice fresh sandwiches and cake.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting, not heard of this place, I think I once went to Electric when I was passing Ealing, was slightly disappointed so this place seems interesting.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

They haven't been going all that long, last year I think? Nice lively atmosphere, but you can still usually get a seat/table. They've got a downstairs bit as well. The owner does the roasting on a Giesen on the shop floor so you can watch, though it's not running every day as he only really roasts for the café and a few retail bags.


----------

